# Petrol compressor relief valve



## Cutting edge machines (Jun 12, 2021)

*hi can any one tell me if I can do away with the copper pipe work on top of this compressor and blank,cap the heads the pipe runs from the heads to the pressure relief valve and it has snapped of flush at the valve im not a hundred percent sure what its for to be honest its a lts uk who ever they are and finding a replacement valve with the elbow on it is proving difficult *


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well you could change it to high temp braided steel hose.


----------

